# Upgrading Bolt to 4TB HDD... and transfering programs



## Bradon Thomas (May 24, 2017)

I apologize for posting another thread on this issue, but after reading lately that MFS Tools 3.2 will not work with the Bolt to transfer recordings from one drive to another (1TB to 4TB) I am trying to figure out the best way to accomplish this. 

Once again I apologize if pieces of this have been covered in other places, and hope you guys can bear with me. I have seen so many tool names floating around and so many scenarios that my head is starting to spin a bit... Plus it seems there are many better options for the Bolt if you are willing to lose all recordings, but I really want to try to avoid that for my wife and son if at all possible.

If anyone can help provide some options or insights I would really appreciate it.


Is there a tool or combination of tools that will allow me to do any of the below as options (ideally without messing with the cable card pairing, although certainly not a deal breaker)?

A - copy the recordings fully from the current to new 4TB drive (even if it does not unlock the full capacity on copy), and then expand the new drive to the full 4 TB capacity as a follow-up operation

B - copy my recordings from the current drive to my computer, setup and get the new drive working in the Tivo with no recordings, and then transfer the recordings from my computer back to the Tivo

C - Does anyone have an even better, more simple way


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Use KMTTG to download shows and passes to PC. KMTTG can restore passes and you need PyTivo or PyTivo Dekstop to send back afterwards. I recommend that you do not send shows until you plan to watch them. Keeping them on the PC/NAS is a better/longer storage medium then on the Tivo itself. Plus, it is a backup of your shows.


----------



## CaseyJ (Apr 26, 2017)

Read up on which drive to use. Almost all large 2.5" drives will fail in a few months in a bolt. There's one 3TB that is recommended but none larger.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Use KMTTG to download shows and passes to PC. KMTTG can restore passes and you need PyTivo or PyTivo Dekstop to send back afterwards. I recommend that you do not send shows until you plan to watch them. Keeping them on the PC/NAS is a better/longer storage medium then on the Tivo itself. Plus, it is a backup of your shows.


Great summary.


----------

